# Anyone willing to help?



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Lil,

You've done a great job helping the shelter and these dogs. I hope the raising of funds is a success! Maybe you can posts some photos???


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Aww poor guys. Thanks for helping them out and posting this so others can help too.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

you have such a kind heart, we are sending good thoughts to these poor babies, hope they find a forever home soon!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

here are the pics we took on Saturday of the pups and rottie at the vets office..
http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=0SbMWjlw4YuSg&emid=sharview&linkid=link3


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I will try to help out a little. 

I used to live in Shandon....near the corner of Maple and Devine. Shandon Wood Animal Hospital is really close!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

FranH said:


> I will try to help out a little.
> 
> I used to live in Shandon....near the corner of Maple and Devine. Shandon Wood Animal Hospital is really close!



thanks guys!!! 

I work not far from there over on shop road and its great to be able to go at lunch and play with the puppies.. Cade is sooo friendly... he loves the attentioin and i am afraid they are going to be spoiled rotten when its time for them to go home...lol...the vet tech love them there... the other two pups need some more handling to get them to come around but they are opening up more!!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Can u guys send me a PM if you have sent in a donation for the pups? let me know if you called it in or mailed a check or paid pay pal.. just trying to see where we are with donations and how much is going to be left over....

Same thing wiht the rottie.. just trying to keep it all straight!!!

thanks


----------

